# Plain greek yogurt



## Big Worm (Aug 4, 2012)

What do you put in it to get rid of the horrible taste?

I usually add some protein powder to it.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 4, 2012)

Diet Jello Crystals - try it - you'll be amazed.


----------



## DF (Aug 4, 2012)

I cheat & buy the flavored kind.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 4, 2012)

Splenda or chocolate chips


----------



## Jada (Aug 4, 2012)

i put a spoon of olive oil.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> i put a spoon of olive oil.



Ewww - thats gross....


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I cheat & buy the flavored kind.



^^^this I do.


----------



## HH (Aug 4, 2012)

some cooked oats with a dash of cinnamon or honey works great


----------



## 69nites (Aug 4, 2012)

Stevia and cinnamon


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 4, 2012)

HH said:


> some cooked oats with a dash of cinnamon or honey works great





69nites said:


> Stevia and cinnamon



some seriously healthy dessert right herrre


----------



## chicken wing (Aug 4, 2012)

I also cheat


----------



## Milo (Aug 4, 2012)

Dude get the Fage' yogurts. They're so god damn delicious.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 4, 2012)

*what i usually do is this to make greek yogurt better:*

*follow this to a T and u wont be disappointed!!*

i take out a spoon,
rip that fucking yogurt container open, ARE U READY FOR THIS???

scoop that shit out and throw it in the fucking trash!! =))

because it is the nastiest shit ive ever tried, and puked from eating!!

then go buy normal stuff and throw in blueberries and eat away!

sorry just had to tell u what i did to make it oh so sweet!


sorry if yall get mad! but it is what it is, gross as shit!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 4, 2012)

Buy the Vanilla flavored. Much better. I throw fresh blueberries and cottage cheese in mine. Might add granola here and there too. I eat yogurt daily bro. Love that shit!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 4, 2012)

Dannon has a new Greek Yogurt called 'Lite and fit' ... comes in excellent tasting Strawberry. I am excited about this because it only has 6 grams of sugar. Greek yogurt have always been off my menu because of the sugar - I am a diabetic. 

8 carbs, 
12 gms protein, 
80 calories and 
zero (0) fat and a nice dose of calcium (15%), 
160 mg potassium 
and only 55gms of sodium and 10mg cholesterol. 

Forget that old nasty chalk tasting plain Greek yogurt and try this... you can thank me later!


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 4, 2012)

Fage greek yogurt with some honey..... yummmmmmmm


----------



## muscleink (Aug 5, 2012)

8 oz Lactaid
6 oz Greek Yogurt
1 scoop Blueberry ON Casein
5 Strawberries

d-effin-lish


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Aug 18, 2012)

HH said:


> some cooked oats with a dash of cinnamon or honey works great


Very nice, or granola and cinnamon. Or some type of ground nut like almonds, or fruit's I buy the frozen variety.



muscleink said:


> 8 oz Lactaid
> 6 oz Greek Yogurt
> 1 scoop Blueberry ON Casein
> 5 Strawberries
> ...


Sounds great aswell.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 19, 2012)

69nites said:


> stevia and cinnamon



^^^ ftw ^^^


----------

